# Flashing light



## Stubhoy (Jun 18, 2018)

Can anyone tell me why this light is flashing red and how to get rid of it please as I don't have the manual. Thanks


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Do the links on this page help?

https://www.delonghi.com/en-gb/products/coffee/coffee-makers/automatic-coffee-makers/magnifica-esam-4200s-0132212091?TabSegment=support#support


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Did you try google first?


----------



## Stubhoy (Jun 18, 2018)

Tried google and also the link above. It's to do with water hardness and it tells you to press and hold button for six seconds with machine switched off the press eco button to set it. Can't find an eco button lol thought maybe someone had same one they could talk me through.


----------

